# سيارة المستقبل



## خاطى ونادم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اذا كنت تحمل كوبا من الشاى من فضلك لا تشربه بل ضعه وقودا لسيارتك .


 الامر مضحك لكنه حقيقى فقد تم اختراع سيارة يابانية تحتاج لقطرات قليلة 


 من البنزين لتشغيل محركها ثم تسير بعد ذلك بأى سائل اخر مثل :-


 الماء او القهوة او الشاى ................


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على الخبر 
بعد كده هنشرب البنزين بدل الشاى والقهوه
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

خبر جميل وموفر كتير


----------



## totty (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*بس كده فى خطوره على الشاى والقهوه 

وكاندى تزعل بقه
ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى للخبر ده*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى العربيه الى تشرب اى حاجه تمشى دى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىى على الخبر
> بعد كده هنشرب البنزين بدل الشاى والقهوه
> هههههههههههه ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على رايك يا كوكو

شكرا لمشاركتك الجميلة دى ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> خبر جميل وموفر كتير



اة موفر جدا طبعا

شكرا لمرورك اختى فراشة ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *بس كده فى خطوره على الشاى والقهوه
> 
> وكاندى تزعل بقه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا totty على ردك الجميل دا ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوى العربيه الى تشرب اى حاجه تمشى دى ​



ههههههههههههههههههه

عربية نفسها حلوة يا اختى نقول اية طيب 

الواحد يخاف على نفسه وهو فيها لنفسها تهفها وتحب تاكل لحم كمان و الشاى دا  يكون مزة بعدين

ههههههههههههههه

شكرا swety koky  لردك الحلو دا ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*
وعلى ايه طيب ما نشربها مية اوفر بردوا هههههههههههه
بس يا ريت الاخبار العلمية تجيب الرابط بتاعها للمصدقية
شكرا (خاطى ونادم ) على نشاطك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +meriet+ (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد كدة نجبلها كوكا دايت لو حبت تعمل رجيم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ياربى حتى العربيات هتزاحمنا فى شرب الشاى 
طيب دلوقتى مراتى هتعملى انا شاى و لا هتعمله للعربيه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ منك يا عسل​


----------



## nonaa (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ايون
ولما يعرفوا دا ف مصر وتنزل العربيه دى
الشاااااااااااى هيبقى غالى كمان وتحصل ازمه الشاى بدل البنزين​


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ياربى حتى العربيات هتزاحمنا فى شرب الشاى
> طيب دلوقتى مراتى هتعملى انا شاى و لا هتعمله للعربيه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
اه يا اخويا عربيات مرفهة
هو احنا لاقيين الشاى عشن نشربه للعربيات*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> وعلى ايه طيب ما نشربها مية اوفر بردوا هههههههههههه
> بس يا ريت الاخبار العلمية تجيب الرابط بتاعها للمصدقية
> شكرا (خاطى ونادم ) على نشاطك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*



ههههههههههههه

على رايك

شكرا اختى جيلان على مرورك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> بعد كدة نجبلها كوكا دايت لو حبت تعمل رجيم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تصدقى ممكن تحصل بجد دا وكمان ممكن تجيلها تخمة فى الطريق وتحب تناملها شوية فى الطريق

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا اختى مريت على مرورك الجميل واضافتك الحلوة دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ياربى حتى العربيات هتزاحمنا فى شرب الشاى
> طيب دلوقتى مراتى هتعملى انا شاى و لا هتعمله للعربيه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ابقى خليها تعمل كوباية ونص انت النص والكوباية للعربية
وفر شوية يا يوحنا العربيات اولى مننا يا راجل
ههههههههههههه
شكرا ليك على ردك الرائع دا وياريت نشوف مشاركتك معانا باستمرار ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> ايون
> ولما يعرفوا دا ف مصر وتنزل العربيه دى
> الشاااااااااااى هيبقى غالى كمان وتحصل ازمه الشاى بدل البنزين​



انت بتقولى فيها يا نونة ماهو دا المتوقع 
خزنوا شاى يا جماعة من دلوقتى انا عملت اللى عليا ونبهت عليكوا
شكرا اختى نونا على مشاركتك الرقيقة دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> اه يا اخويا عربيات مرفهة
> هو احنا لاقيين الشاى عشن نشربه للعربيات*​



اله جميلة جدا ردودكوا على بعض دا
بجد جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك يا يوحنا انت وجيلان


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*خبر جميل
نتمنى ان يعم العالم  خاطى
شكرا"
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *خبر جميل
> نتمنى ان يعم العالم  خاطى
> شكرا"
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كليم على مرورك الرائع دا

وياريت يعم على العالم كله نتمنى كدا

ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## قلم حر (5 أكتوبر 2008)

خبر أكيد , و كل أنواع الماء تقبل لتكون ( وقود ) لهذا المحرك ( ماء البحر مثلا ) .
شكرا لمشاركتك .


----------



## خاطى ونادم (5 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> خبر أكيد , و كل أنواع الماء تقبل لتكون ( وقود ) لهذا المحرك ( ماء البحر مثلا ) .
> شكرا لمشاركتك .



اها شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لاضافتك الجميلة دى 

نورت الموضوع يا قلم حر ربنا يباركك


----------

